# How best to cut this Walnut Burl to get most figured pieces



## Chris S. (Jul 31, 2016)

So got this great looking piece of wood that wanted to see what you all thougth would be best way to cust to get most figure out of it. My thoughts were to cut parallel to surface it is sitting on now but wanted to see what you think.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ColWA (Jul 31, 2016)

What size is it Chris ?
Is that a cut edge on the far side ?

Col


----------



## Chris S. (Jul 31, 2016)

Yes cut edge on far side. Basically two cuts at right angles to each other. It is about 12" long and 6" high overall. Here pics of both cut sides. Looking to get as many eyes as possible. Thinking slicing parallel to small cut on top of burl and keep working down about 1/4 way then turn and cut other side at right angle of the other cuts.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 31, 2016)

What are you going to make out of it or use it for ? That will determine how to cut it

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Chris S. (Aug 1, 2016)

Knife scales and pen blanks are the end goal. I hoping to use some of the outer parts to do some cool casting work too.


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 1, 2016)

Chris S. said:


> Knife scales and pen blanks are the end goal. I hoping to use some of the outer parts to do some cool casting work too.


if i was going to cut knife scales, I'd slice off the live edge and keep on slicing in the same manner 
( perpendicular to the larger cut flat face) because it should reveal the Burl eyes better. Will work for pen blanks too. But that's just me. Once you remove the live edge, it will give you a better idea what's underneath anyhow

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris S. (Aug 1, 2016)

That's what I was thinking too. Will see what I end up with.


----------

